# High TPO but normal TSH and T4(Free)



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I have had ups and downs over the years with allergies, dermatographism, fatigue, water retention, mild depression and anxiety, and weight gain. There is a family history, on both sides, of autoimmune issues. Sister had ulcerative colitis, mom is hypothyroid, father and great aunt have/had psoriasis, and I think my paternal grandmother had adult onset type 1 diabetes. Also, my mother mentioned something about her mother having weird thyroid issues but I think they were more on the hyper end of things...

Recently, my fatigue has gotten ridiculous. I have gained 7 lbs in the past 4 months. I feel like I'm retaining water and my mood has gone flat. I am usually that super energetic vivacious person. Now, I have a hard time wanting to do anything. I'm almost 40 years old.

I got some blood work done (probably not enough) and my TPO is 165 but my TSH and Free T4 are in range. What other tests should I have done? Does it mean anything to ony have high TPO levels but everything else is in range? Curious as to what people's thoughts are. I'm currently trying to get in with the area's leading endo but that might take 2 months as he's very popular and booked up! I just want to have an idea of what I should be expecting and what to ask for. As well as other people's experience with this type of situation. Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you post the exact TSH and free t4 result with the reference ranges? A lot of times being in normal range doesn't mean your numbers are optimized.


----------



## Changexpert (Feb 10, 2015)

Get Thyroglobluin Antibody (TgAb) tested right away. If your TSH keeps rising while free T3 and T4 continue to decline, you can suspect hypothyroidism. TgAb test will tell if you have Hashimoto's or not.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's the exact info:

T4, Free (Direct) = 1.26ng/dL (0.82-1.77)

TPO Ab = 165IU/mL (0-34)

TSH = 2.270uIU/mL (.450-4.5)

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Changexpert said:


> Get Thyroglobluin Antibody (TgAb) tested right away. If your TSH keeps rising while free T3 and T4 continue to decline, you can suspect hypothyroidism. TgAb test will tell if you have Hashimoto's or not.


Careful...Tg and TgAB are also related to thyroid cancer. It can be indicative of Hashi's, but it's not definitive.

sivies, your free t4 is a bit low. Probably not enough to raise tons of flags at your doctor's office, but it is low. Which could indicate that something is brewing...

I would ask the endo for an ultrasound. Also, get your free t3 tested, as well as the other antibodies: Tg, TgAB, and TSI.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you joplin1975!


----------

